# MAC - Give me Liberty of London - Mar 10



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

Place all your *Give me Liberty of London* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Give me Liberty of London* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Give me Liberty of London* colour story thread.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 10, 2010)

swatched on NC20 skin with strong yellow undertone

*dame's desire eyeshadow* (repromoted from Dame Edna trio, labeled as frost, feels more like a satin) compare to other purple eyeshadows


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Give Me Liberty Of London - March 10*

*Thank you, Erin!!*


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Give Me Liberty Of London - March 10*

*picture belongs to erine1881*

skin swatch of Shell Pearl Beauty Powder


its like barbie, not like the MSFs.

see, it has very soft, subtle shimmer.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Give Me Liberty Of London - March 10*

swatched on NC20 skin with strong yellow undertone

*peachstock lipstick* (permanent pro product) compare to other nude lipsticks
horizontal line on top: peachstock
l to r: nars belle de jour, freckletone, modesty, myth, peachstock, jubilee, high tea, siss,  creme cerise, nars corinthe

direct sunlight





indoor natural lighting





flash


----------



## iheartmakeup (Feb 20, 2010)

Swatches- without a base

Top-Bottom:
Dame’s desire 
Birds & Berries 
Give me liberty of London 
Bough grey 
Free to be 
















pictures!
















no, my shadows aren't in the special packaging!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 27, 2010)

*Thanks Erine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





blooming lovely, ever hip, peachstock, petals & peacocks






a different groove, english accents, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




frankly fresh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, perennial high style











birds & berries, bough grey, dame's desire (if stars 'n' rockets were purple instead of pink), free to be
give me liberty of london (bottom of top pic, left on bottom pic)






dirty plum, prim & proper (peachier version of the perfect cheek.  i'm in love!!!)






vestral white, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blue india
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





birds & berries vs grey range

bough grey vs image maker






which is which?

birds & berries, strike a pose?
strike a pose, birds & berries?

its the first one-birds & berries, strike a pose

B&B has the teensiest, weensiest more green, where SAP is more blue.  but can you really tell the difference?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks Erine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*




*PHS, sock hop*





*petals & peacocks, GAT, lickable, show orchid*





* Blooming Lovely (left) compared to Up The Amp (right)*


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 2, 2010)

*Thanks Erine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*P&P vs gladiola
blooming lovely vs lavender whip*





*ever hip vs blow dry*





*Dame's Desire vs satellite dreams
English Accents vs cultured*


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 3, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/...35acd479_o.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/...c19803e1_o.jpg


----------



## lenchen (Mar 3, 2010)

MAC Liberty of London swatches on NC50 skin
from top to bottom english accents l/g, in the groove l/g, frankly fresh l/g, and dirty plum blush.


----------



## cocolicouss (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## zerin (Mar 5, 2010)

*Comparison Swatches *
















​


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12679443  67

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12679347  30

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12679347  30

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12679394  93

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12679395  29


----------



## KarlaSugar (Mar 8, 2010)

I swatched the blushes and BPs twice.  First at "maximum volume" for most accurate color representation, then with a lighter hand for more realistic application.  Dirty Plum is a PIGMENTED blush.  It's also a matte again (as it was when it was pro.  With the Riveting collection it was released as a Satin).


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Birds and Berries Eyeshadow


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 11, 2010)

w/ live and dye lipglass on top.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 11, 2010)

Petals and Peacocks: 





Blooming Lovely:





Ever Hip:





Peachstock:





l to r: P&P, BL, EH, Peachstock





Perennial High Society





English Accents





Frankly Fresh





l to r: EA, PHS, FF





Bough Grey









Prim and Proper









Blue India


----------



## sleepyhead (Mar 11, 2010)

top to bottom:
row 1: liglasses in Perennial High Style, Frankly Fresh, A Different Groove, English Accents
row 2: lipsticks in Ever Hip, Peachstock, Petals & Peacocks, Blooming Lovely 
row 3: eyeshadows in Bough Grey, Birds & Berries, Give Me Liberty of
London 
row 4: eyeshadows in Free To Be, Dame’s Desire
row 5: beauty powders in Summer Rose, Shell Pearl
row 6: blushes in Dirty Plum, Prim & Proper


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 12, 2010)

My little Liberty of London Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Peachstock Lipstick







Peachstock on lips







Frankly Fresh Lipglass







Peachstock + Frankly Fresh







Peachstock, Frankly Fresh swatched on hand (the little line on the left is In Synch L/L)







Prim & Proper Blush, Shell Pearl Beauty Powder







Prim & Proper Blush







Shell Pearl Beauty Powder







Prim & Proper, Shell Pearl swatched on hand







Prim & Proper and Shell Pearl on cheeks
(didn't really show up that well in pics, but it's a nice natural color)


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 12, 2010)

Top- Prim & Proper b/l, Shell Pearl b/p, Summer Rose b/p
Second row from top- Satellite dreams e/s, Dame's Desire e/s, Birds & Berries e/s, Bough Grey e/s, Scene e/s
Third row from top- Creme de Violet e/s, Give me LoL e/s, English Accents l/g, Frankly Fresh l/g, Perennial High Style l/g
Bottom- Petals and Peacocks l/s, Blooming Lovely l/s, Peachstock l/s, Ever Hip l/s







Shell Pearl b/p, Summer Rose b/p





Top- English Accents l/g, Frankly Fresh l/g, Perennial High Style l/g
Bottom- Petals and Peacocks l/s, Blooming Lovely l/s, Peachstock l/s, Ever Hip l/s


----------



## Babylard (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## omgitzstephanie (Mar 12, 2010)

Ever Hip Lipstick:





Blue India Nail Lacquer:


----------



## Babylard (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 13, 2010)

Blue India n/p





Bough Grey e/s, Birds & Berries e/s 





Box





Inside the box


----------



## red (Mar 13, 2010)

Mac Blooming Lovely
(nw15)










top: Mac Blooming Lovely (Liberty Collection)& bottom: NYX Power


----------



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## omgitzstephanie (Mar 13, 2010)

Shell Pearl Beauty Powder.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 14, 2010)

Shell Pearl


----------



## LeeleeBell (Mar 14, 2010)

*Prim and Proper blush on top (darker in person than the pic shows), Shell Pearl Beauty Powder on bottom*











*Birds and Berries is the teal color in the following two pics (slightly brighter than shown)


on the bottom in this picture*






*on the far right in this picture*


----------



## aliciaface (Mar 15, 2010)

Blue India


----------



## hauteness (Mar 15, 2010)

Blue India


----------



## obscuria (Mar 15, 2010)

Peachstock lipstick on pigmented lips, it's a really nice neutral on me.
Ignore my lip piercing holes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Also, Dame's Desire in comparison to other MAC eyeshadows of somewhat similar coloring.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 15, 2010)

L to R:  Satellite Dreams, Dame's Desire, Fashion Groupie (no base, NC/NW15)





Trimmed in Pink Lipliner + Petals & Peacocks Lipstick (NC/NW15)


----------



## partymartyw (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 16, 2010)

Petals & Peacocks, Blooming Lovely, Peachstock, Ever Hip





Petals & Peacocks, Blooming Lovely, Peachstock, Ever Hip





Prim & Proper blush





Bough Grey





Birds & Berries


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 16, 2010)

On NW15










Almost forgot I got Shell Pearl from a swap.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2010)

Too lazy to label these lol But I am sure all of you can tell what is what.










All on NC 25-30 (shadows over soft ochre paintpot)

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 16, 2010)

.................


----------



## cougargirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Prim and Proper with Shell Pearl on NC15


----------



## soco210 (Mar 17, 2010)

Blue India


----------



## obscuria (Mar 17, 2010)

MAC Blue India vs Illamasqua Muse 










MAC Blue India with different top coat finishes.






Bough Grey vs Print, Scene, Knight Divine, and Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## Karrie (Mar 19, 2010)

(rose romance le design)


----------



## glowingface (Mar 19, 2010)

_Smashbox Pout, Eclectic Edge, English Accent lipglass_





_Swatches of Smashbox Pout, Eclectic Edge, English Accent lipglass_





_Ravishing and Ever Hip_





_Lavender Whip and Blooming Lovely_





_Gladiola and Petals and Peacocks_





_Swatches of MAC Lipsticks in Ever Hip, Petals & Peacocks, Blooming Lovely,_
_Gladiola, Lavender Whip, Ravishing_


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I put on clear gloss under the lipstick to make it non chalky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









With no flash .starting at Petals & Peacocks lipstick ,Birds & Berriers eyeshadow with sharkskin shadestick ,Birds & Berriers with Beigeing shadestick ,Birds & Berriers Alone,Birds & Berriers *up top* with urban decay primer poison .






with the Sunny light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 it's pretty package and for my skin tone also.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm an NW20.  Photos taken under "natural light" bulbs, which mimic natural daylight.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Shell Pearl Vs. Nars Orgasm


----------



## Risser (Mar 30, 2010)

thumb: MAC Malibu Peach
index: OPI Sand in my suit
middle: OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui
ring: MAC Blue India
little: MAC Abalone Shell


----------



## satin_yogurt (Mar 31, 2010)

prim&proper is not as chocolate as it seems here


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

Dirty Plum


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry for the messy nail swatch. I tidied them up after I papped my hand!!






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lipboard-1.jpg


----------



## cougargirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Bough Grey on NC15 over TFSI and Painterly


----------



## Leila_Lei (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 4, 2010)

Petals & Peacocks and Blooming Lovely




Prim & Proper and Birds & Berries





Bough Grey and Frankly Fresh


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 5, 2010)

Attachment 10978

Attachment 10979
*Prim & proper* 

Attachment 10982
*Dirty Plum*

Attachment 10981
*Birds & Berries*

Attachment 10980
*Perennial high style*


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

Prim & Proper






Blooming Lovely


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 8, 2010)

http://i42.tinypic.com/jz8ww8.jpg
Left flash, right natural light
L-R: Blooming Lovely, Ever Hip, Petals and Peacocks

http://i42.tinypic.com/23vj72o.jpg
Left flash, right natural light
L-R: Frankly Fresh, Perennial High Style, English Accents

http://i41.tinypic.com/kceczc.jpg
Left flash, right natural light
L-R: Bough Grey, Birds and Berries


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 10, 2010)

On NC15 skin (applied real quick & messy)

Petals & Peacocks





Blooming Lovely


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 10, 2010)

wow english accents looks soo different on the paper than irl!

i got bough grey and birds & berries. 

i'm not a fan of bough grey..it's too light and not very shimmery, but i love birds & berries. It's like a very light version of deep blue green pigment and pretty much the pressed teal pigment! 

Birds & Berries on NC42 skin on Too Faced insurance.
Sorry for the blur. My camera's zoom sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bough Grey


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 14, 2010)

My little haul and also some comparison swatches of the lipsticks (all mac unless otherwise stated). Click images to enlarge.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2010)

*Nail Lacquer - Blue India*, two coats


----------



## kelly2509t (Apr 16, 2010)

[L-R] Ever Hip Lipstick, Free To Be Eyeshadow, Prim & Proper Blush





[Top-Bottom] Ever Hip, Free To Be, Prim & Proper


----------



## vicky_s (Apr 20, 2010)

Ever Hip lipstick on bare lips


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

Birds & Berries e/s


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 23, 2010)

Perennial High Style lipglass


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Frankly Fresh l/g, PHS l/g, shell pearl BP, bough grey e/s


----------

